# Spring ride in the Alps (heavy)



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Last spring Cat and I took the TGV train down to Marseilles, rode to Barcelona and then flew back(I still haven't done a ride report  ). This spring we were going to fly back down to Barca and ride to Alicante, but we left getting the tickets too late and they were extortionately expensive.
So we were going to ride down to Marseilles from here in Geneva. 
Change of plan in the morning, as it was going to be colder down on the coast than in Switzerland! We decided to go almost as far East as possible (in Switzerland) on the train and ride back.
We went to Coire/Chur, and came back through Grisons,Uri, Valais and a bit of France, stealth camping most of the way

The first camp near Chur (we didn't get into Chur till late.


This train "the gothard express" runs the whole way along where we were going

The train again  

We recently got a gps and had loaded free maps that included routing that were "bike friendly" This meant taking any possible alternative to avoid cars and towns. 
It included some/a lot of dirt track and even some single track! Considering these were national bike routes we were amazed.

The first pass we had to climb was the Oberalppass that was open the others not so much 

Seen that train before?  

The Furka pass was closed so we had to take the train under  

That tent started going up quicker 'n quicker 

We saw a caravan with bees in it!?!

And a chalet with bees too!!

A caravan with quite some train set!

We just got into Sion for sunset and actually stayed in a camp-site (with showers  there's only so much wet wipes can do  ) 
View attachment 229252


View attachment 229253


View attachment 229254


View attachment 229255


View attachment 229256


View attachment 229257


View attachment 229258


View attachment 229259


View attachment 229260


View attachment 229261


View attachment 229262


View attachment 229263


View attachment 229264


View attachment 229265


View attachment 229266


View attachment 229267

Lake Leman
View attachment 229268


View attachment 229269


View attachment 229270


View attachment 229271


View attachment 229272


View attachment 229273

The jet d'eau!
We were home 


Edit: I think I must have overdone it with the photos, only a few have come up!?!


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

*some of the missing photos*

View attachment 229275


View attachment 229276


View attachment 229277


View attachment 229278


View attachment 229279


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229281


View attachment 229282


View attachment 229283


View attachment 229284


View attachment 229285


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229286


View attachment 229287


View attachment 229288


View attachment 229289


View attachment 229290


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229291


View attachment 229292


View attachment 229293


View attachment 229294


View attachment 229295


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229296


View attachment 229297


View attachment 229298


View attachment 229299


View attachment 229300


View attachment 229301


View attachment 229302


View attachment 229303


View attachment 229304


View attachment 229305


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229306


View attachment 229307


View attachment 229308


View attachment 229309


View attachment 229310


View attachment 229311


View attachment 229312


View attachment 229313


View attachment 229314


View attachment 229315


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229316


View attachment 229317


View attachment 229318


View attachment 229319


View attachment 229320


View attachment 229321


View attachment 229322


View attachment 229323


View attachment 229324


View attachment 229325


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229326


View attachment 229327


View attachment 229328


View attachment 229329


View attachment 229330


View attachment 229331


View attachment 229332


View attachment 229333


View attachment 229334


View attachment 229335


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229336


View attachment 229337


View attachment 229338


View attachment 229339


View attachment 229340


View attachment 229341


View attachment 229342


View attachment 229343


View attachment 229344


View attachment 229345


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229346


View attachment 229347


View attachment 229348


View attachment 229349


View attachment 229350


View attachment 229351


View attachment 229352


View attachment 229353


View attachment 229354


View attachment 229355


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229356


View attachment 229357


View attachment 229358


View attachment 229359


View attachment 229360


View attachment 229361


View attachment 229362


View attachment 229363


View attachment 229364


View attachment 229365


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229366


View attachment 229367


View attachment 229368


View attachment 229369


View attachment 229370


View attachment 229371


View attachment 229372


View attachment 229373


View attachment 229374


View attachment 229375


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229376


View attachment 229377


View attachment 229378


View attachment 229379


View attachment 229380


View attachment 229381


View attachment 229382


View attachment 229383


View attachment 229384


View attachment 229385


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229386


View attachment 229387


View attachment 229388


View attachment 229389


View attachment 229390


View attachment 229391


View attachment 229392


View attachment 229393


View attachment 229394


View attachment 229395


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

View attachment 229396


View attachment 229397


View attachment 229398


View attachment 229399


View attachment 229400


View attachment 229401


View attachment 229402


View attachment 229403


View attachment 229404


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice looking trip.

We are heading your way in late July with a few days in Geneva with no plans. We gotta talk!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

*What? No pictures?*

But seriously... what a great looking trip! 

On a personal note - that first picture on the campground brought back childhood memories. My parents had the same setup: a camper with a "Vorzelt", a half-tent that attaches to the tiny trailer and doubles the space of the whole setup. I have never seen this in the US, seems to be a European thing.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks.  
Seeborough - That's the camp-site we stay at often in the summer and it definitely brings back childhood memories too. There are people from all over that stop for a rest on the way down to the Med., lots of Germans, Italians, Belgians and Dutch. Some stay for a while cos it's a nice place.

MB - For sure! Let me know when and what sort of stuff I/we can help you with.
I have mountain bikes to lend you and a whole list of trails in the local woods and mountains!, as well as all the road rides and mountain passes  .


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great post - thanks for taking the time to share with us all.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*epic!*

...fantastic journey, great pics... and it took how long?


----------



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

great great GREAT report!


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks 

The ride took 4 and a bit days. The first few in the mountains were pretty slow going


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

awesomtasticaly epic ride report: win!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Incredible trip. Fully loaded touring, using platform pedals, and riding in a skirt! Totally awesome. My wife and I are going on a semi-supported tour in central Europe in a couple weeks. Eventually I'll talk her in to a self-supported tour!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Incredible trip. Fully loaded touring, using platform pedals, and riding in a skirt! Totally awesome.


I agree - impressive. We'll even forgive the mtn bikes - that's tough looking terrain. And even the panniers have panniers.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks. Cat actually had riding shorts under her skirt (modesty  ), and two sided pedals with spds and flats. Our touring bikes have 700c wheels with 32mm on the front and 35mm on the back, though mountain bikes would have been good for quite a bit of it. There were lots of mountain bike trails signposted along the way.

Panniers with panniers  I know what you mean they're an odd design from Decathlon (a sports superstore). I wished I'd brought front panniers to spread the load. Our front wheels were drifting on the gravelly climbs.


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome pics! I am going to the alps in a month (no biking, though -- just hiking)... can't wait!


----------

